# Should I Go For The Full Tune-up?



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

My Cervelo R3 has two years (5k miles) on it. Every spring Danny's has a special for their tune-up. Ued to be 50% off the $80 but now it is $60. You don't really get much for the price, but I figure i might as well do it. 

Now I see the full monty is $125. This includes new brake and derailleur cables, bearing check, etc. 

What do you think -- should I go for it? [See link below]

Service & Repair - Danny's Cycles NYC NY CT


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Banks246 said:


> My Cervelo R3 has two years (5k miles) on it. Every spring Danny's has a special for their tune-up. Ued to be 50% off the $80 but now it is $60. You don't really get much for the price, but I figure i might as well do it.
> 
> Now I see the full monty is $125. This includes new brake and derailleur cables, bearing check, etc.
> 
> ...


I usually do the equivalent of the premium I think and only replace things when necessary.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Personally, I think you should go on YouTube and search tutorials for all the things included in the shop's tune-up. If you don't think you can do those things yourself, go for it. Otherwise, save your money.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

My wheels look to be (basically) true. I usually just look for the start-of-the-year derailleur tune-up. My chain is basically clean and I always wipe down the bike. I would never attempt to replace any of the cables and that is the part that intrigues me. Replacing all four cables and the more-detailed inspection sounds like it might be worth the extra $65 -- more as a preemptive strike. I guess at the end of the day my question is what is the "standard" life of the cables?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Cables are not that difficult but only you know your mechanical ability. The question is what they do with the bearings, do they actually open anything up or just determine smooth vs. rough and then charge extra. If they are opening and lubing than the price is good. 5K miles I would have already replaced the chain and cassette as well as cables but I do it myself.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Whether you do the work yourself or not is up to you, but what's really important is being able to determine when parts actually need to be replaced or adjusted. Is your chain stretched? Are the cogs or chainrings worn down? Is the shifting precise? Are the cables showing any signs of fraying? Are any spokes loose? Is the headset loose? 
ETC.

The key to getting the most life out of your components is to keep the bike clean and well lubed.


----------

